# bunch of build pics from IMPACT CUSTOM CAR AUDIO...



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

hi all.. as the title states, this is just gonna contain a bunch of random pics from installs ive done... finished and during construction ones.. everything...

ive wanted to share some pics, and been doing it in my mazda 6 demo cars build thread, but i think ill keep that thread for that car only, and ost some up here instead..

hope this ok with the mods. if not, delete if you like.. 

thanks for looking..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## aturcotte127317 (Jan 29, 2009)

VERY clean stuff here man, props!!!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

your work is great. i'm really impressed by the sub box of the hatch back and the wall in the van.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks guys.. yeah, that walled van is loud as, and sound amazing..

it has 6 jl w6 12s... 2 sets of focal 3ways.. 2x 6.5inch midbass in each dor, with mdf baffles bolted thru the door skins, and a fibreglassed door trim, so the speaker screw thru the trim and into the mdf baffle thats bolted to the door.. so they are solid as...

then there is another set of 8inch jl audio zr800 8 inch midbass between the seats in a 32ltr enclosure, playing the same freq as the door midbass..

then there is a set of 4inch focals in the pillars, and another set of 4inch focals in a sealed pod on the dash board.. all ran off a alpoine 502 double din, and h701 processor... you can turn off the midbass 8s and one set of 4s on the dash, and tone down the subs, and have a daily enjoyable system.. or turn everything on and crank it up and have a sound qaulity ground pounder, lol..
NICE!!!.. but alot of fu$%in money... too much actually,lol..

ill load some more pics of other installs and custom jobs soon..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Pretty impressive man really... 

I've just got ONE bone to pic with ya brotha... 

All the time, money and effort you put into the red hatch... 











And you worked AROUND the window crank??????? 

Come on man, a SPAL window kit can't be that difficult to come by... 

Could you imagine what would/could have been, had you not worked around that silly window crank... 

Great work, but sometimes the tree's get in the way of seeing the forest.. 

Cheers mate.. 

Aaron


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Very impressive work.


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

I laughed about the window crank also, I mean the system is IMO worth 10x more than the car anyway. "Add the power bro!"


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

show off much


----------



## iknowphritter (Nov 21, 2010)

Sub box is sick. Awesome work..


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Someone defiantly knows how to make use of their router. Excellent builds- I like your technique.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys.. 

been busy on the mazda 6 demo car for my buisness, will post a heap of other pics asap..


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

ahhh i remember the old days. good stuff man


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

build pics from the current build of my demo car for IMPACT CUSTOM CAR AUDIO, melbourne austrlia... feel free to do a search for IMPACT CUSTOMS on facebook and add me if you like.. you can see more pics there, and see build pics of each car, and full details etc..









































































more to come of another big project we did last year..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

heres some pics of a ford transit van i did the fabrication, and audio visual installation, and lighting in.. trimming was done by auto image interiors..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

@ arrons 2.5 rs/wrx... sorry i mised the comments on my door trim... valid point but each to there own i guess... thanks for your feedback, much appreciated...

Brad..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

another vl commodore.. door trims, custom handles and pods.. trim work by auto image interiors..



















random work.. boxes, etc..





























anyone wants ay work done, pm me on here.. we are located in melbourne , northern suburbs.... australia that is, not florida, lol.. 

thanks for looking and for the compliments on the work.. much apreciated.. more images posted soon as i get time to load the to photobucket..

Brad..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

one that wouldnt fit in the last post,


----------

